# gerer et optimiser sa carte graphique!!!



## carolo18 (28 Octobre 2009)

bonjour
jai un imac 2,66mhz avec une nvidia 9400
et je voulais savoir,ou est ce que l'on peux modifier quelques reglages,afin de pouvoir l'optimiser ou autre,sur windows ,dans panneau de configuration ,il y a un icone nvidia qui renvoie sur tout les regalges etc de la carte graphique ,

sous mac je n'ai pas trouvé,est ce que quelqu un peux m'indiquer ou cela ce trouve

d'autre part je voudrais aussi l'overcloker!! y 'a til une bonne appli sous mac pour ca!!!???

merci d'avance


----------



## selus (28 Octobre 2009)

Tu peux l'overclocker sous bootcamp, pas sous macos. Il y a une réponse à ce sujet chez Macbidouille


----------



## carolo18 (28 Octobre 2009)

bon ok ca a l'air sympa je viens de monter a 2.8mhz le pc de ma femme!!!
par contre pour mon imac a 2.66mhz et la 9400,quand j'aurais fais la manip sous bootcamp est ce que une fois redemmarer sous mac le pross et  la carte garde t'il les reglages d'overclock fait sous windows via bootcamp???


----------



## selus (28 Octobre 2009)

Si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu sur le forum de macbidouille oui.


----------



## carolo18 (29 Octobre 2009)

apparament sur mon imac avec la 9400 quand j'essai d'augmenter la frequence ,ca me dit que les reglages ne peuvent pas etre appliqués....???


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Octobre 2009)

Hmm, ici c'est le forum _Arts_ graphiques, pas _bidouille de cartes_ graphiques&#8230;


----------



## carolo18 (31 Octobre 2009)

bon ok mais dans quel topic alors???


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Octobre 2009)

Dans iMac je suppose

[plutôt Mac PPC G3/G4/G5 dans ce cas. On transfère le sujet.]


----------

